# Cant find Remote Cant Start



## TDCruze (Sep 26, 2014)

Try changing the battery in the fob?


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Place the key in the front cupholder if it happens again.

The 18's shouldn't have the keyless receiver that was known to act up.


----------



## goochman (Mar 20, 2015)

jblackburn said:


> Place the key in the front cupholder if it happens again.
> 
> The 18's shouldn't have the keyless receiver that was known to act up.


 Funny you say this - the IP showed a picture which looked like the center console and I tried that. I eventually pulled my junk from the center cubby and placed my key there - It did not start when I did that but shortly after I did that it did start.

Just curious if folks think it could be the battery - everything worked on the remote communicating to the Crtuze - lock, unlock, remote start and the alarm button


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

It may be some anti-theft feature, not sure. I tried leaving the key in my car for my friend once (our friends do it with their Ford and the door code all the time) and discovered it wouldn't let me lock the door with the other key/app.

The key in the front cupholder is supposed to start the car when the remote can't be found/the key battery is dead. I can confirm from ignoring the low battery message on one of my keys long enough that it does indeed work.

Since it's a proximity key, had you tried locking the car with the key and exiting the car entirely?


----------



## goochman (Mar 20, 2015)

I have other push button cars where they cant be locked if a remote is in the car, however I was able to lock the Cruze from outside when the car was running - I had to run a few more errands and didnt want to stop the car!


----------



## Barry Allen (Apr 18, 2018)

The key fobs function as follows:

1. With a fresh or good battery, there is an "active" wireless communication with the various antennas in the car. This is how you can approach the car with the fob in your pocket and press the little buttons on the door handles for the car to lock or unlock.
2. If the battery goes dead, the backup physical key exists to manually unlock the door - but there is no manual key cylinder to start the engine.
3. To start the engine with a dead key fob battery, the fob must be in the cup holder (I think the front one, but maybe either?) In that cup holder there is a "passive" antenna that can scan the key fob for a RFID chip at very close range and it will allow the car to start that way. This prevents you from being stranded, but it requires the fob to be within a few inches of that passive RFID transponder to function.


----------



## goochman (Mar 20, 2015)

Barry Allen said:


> The key fobs function as follows:
> 
> 1. With a fresh or good battery, there is an "active" wireless communication with the various antennas in the car. This is how you can approach the car with the fob in your pocket and press the little buttons on the door handles for the car to lock or unlock.
> 2. If the battery goes dead, the backup physical key exists to manually unlock the door - but there is no manual key cylinder to start the engine.
> 3. To start the engine with a dead key fob battery, the fob must be in the cup holder (I think the front one, but maybe either?) In that cup holder there is a "passive" antenna that can scan the key fob for a RFID chip at very close range and it will allow the car to start that way. This prevents you from being stranded, but it requires the fob to be within a few inches of that passive RFID transponder to function.


Thanks - the next time happens I know where to try the key and if still no luck then its something in the car.

I put a new battery in the remote just in case, even though most keyfobs I have the battery's last 4+ years.


----------



## TDCruze (Sep 26, 2014)

goochman said:


> Thanks - the next time happens I know where to try the key and if still no luck then its something in the car.
> 
> I put a new battery in the remote just in case, even though most keyfobs I have the battery's last 4+ years.


These fobs on the gen 2 seem to need batteries at least once a year. That and they die quickly with little notice that its getting weak.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

TDCruze said:


> These fobs on the gen 2 seem to need batteries at least once a year. That and they die quickly with little notice that its getting weak.


Yep, I've replaced the batteries in mine - each - 2x in 4 years, so they're on their 3rd. My wife doesn't even use her key that much.


----------



## Barry Allen (Apr 18, 2018)

TDCruze said:


> These fobs on the gen 2 seem to need batteries at least once a year. That and they die quickly with little notice that its getting weak.


I get display messages saying to replace the key fob battery is low (0%) and to replace it. Yet I can still stand 300 feet across the parking lot and it locks and unlocks the car. Very strange.


----------



## TDCruze (Sep 26, 2014)

Barry Allen said:


> I get display messages saying to replace the key fob battery is low (0%) and to replace it. Yet I can still stand 300 feet across the parking lot and it locks and unlocks the car. Very strange.


Never got a message, just can't open door lock or start without fob in cup holder all of a sudden. Change battery and fine again.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

TDCruze said:


> Never got a message, just can't open door lock or start without fob in cup holder all of a sudden. Change battery and fine again.


Mine had been yelling at me for months, but I thought it was the car's receiver acting up.

Nope, had just changed the battery in the other car's key instead.


----------



## marmalou (Dec 30, 2020)

The car did eventually display a low battery warning for me, but I had already been noticing the fob's range getting smaller for a couple months before that. The original fob battery lasted just under 3 years.


----------



## bowtie-72 (Aug 21, 2015)

goochman said:


> Thanks - the next time happens I know where to try the key and if still no luck then its something in the car.
> 
> I put a new battery in the remote just in case, even though most keyfobs I have the battery's last 4+ years.


I have a gen.1 Cruze and the first time mine died I didn’t have any warning. Luckily it was in my driveway and my wife was home with her key so I just grabbed her key and replaced batteries in both. From then on every 2 years I replace both batteries. Cheap insurance. I haven’t had any problems since.


----------

